# 12 week workout routine(log



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

planning to bulk up again, I did it last year kind of half assed..gained 25lbs but didn't workout consistently.

This year I intend to do a 12 week bulking phase, and continue on from there on what I feel is best. I will start at 2700 calories per day, and up that 100 cals per week eventually getting to 3800 cals per day on week 12.

next 2 weeks I intend to doing rippetoes workout, regaining lost strength . After that I may continue it or go on a mass gain workout as my arms are lagging behind and I would really like to work on them, they only gained .5" on rippetoes up to 10.5" now

so weight training will be tue, thurs and saturday. On off says I will be running about 30 minutes each morning, just to keep my cardio in check.

hopefully by the springtime I will be 190lbs and lean, b/c I intend to join the college rowing team.this will help me meet more people and I can introduce myself that way at parties..instead of yeah I'm an animal science major lol

will keep my nutrition and workout logs here for the next 12 weeks.

any insight helpful


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it possible to bulk up while doing cardio with an ectomorphic body? (Do you have an ectomorphic body?). I want to bulk up and stay lean at the same time.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah I'm an ectomorph, I don't think it is such a good idea for me to be running those long distances..I would just be wasting money buying extra food really..I will stick to a light jog on my off days, nothing too extreme.

If you want to stay lean just research HIT cardio on bodybuilding.com, I think that would help the most.

I just need something to do everyday otherwise I start getting lazy and miss many many days.

so hurt my foot last weekend, can't run on it can barley walk normally, so squats, deadlifts and powercleans are out until it is better.

bench 105X5X3
press 65X5X3
dips 2X10
pullups 2x8

will work up 10lbs on those lifts for saturday


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

did a workout yesterday with the machines at my complex, was OK..not really sore today..tomorrow I'm looking forward to squatting again and stuff. 

machines I tried to do bench, shoulder press and the lat pull down. As well as some leg exercises.

tomorrow I intend to do
squat 125X5X3
bench 115X5X3
deadlift 135/145X5X1
chin ups 2X8
dips 2x10

as for cardio, I'm just going to count riding my bike to and from school as cardio, I always go fast until my legs burn and average about 6-12 miles per day


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Back at my fittest when I was 70 kg and lifting 4 days a week my best was as follows-

decline bench barbell - 40 kg x10 x3 
incline bench dumbell - 25 kg x10 x3
Dips - bodyweight x3 x10
Pull ups- bodyweight x3 x8
Bent over row- 25kg x10 x3
Preacher curl - 18kg x10 x3

I'd like to get back to that place again, as I felt alot better mentally when I was at that point.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Are you pyramiding for warm-ups prior to your sets? For example, using your squat measurements, do a warm-up set of 10 at 105 (70% of 1 RM) pounds and a set of 8 115 (Between 80-85% of 1 RM)?

Pyramiding really helps as warm-up sets, it'll make your actual sets to be more effective because your muscles will be warm and more prepared.

Rippetoe is an awesome system, one can be easily programmed while maintaining the bread and butter exercises.

You should use this: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/1rm.htm


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah I warmup, rippetoes is great. here is my post for today

its been a good day, got a room mate...no more writing out $900 checks haha..best part is he hunts a bunch so we are going to have madddd amounts of duck/goose in the freezer haha

workout was crowded but pretty damn awesome, some ****er stole my dip belt so I didn't do as much as I wanted..also i guess from cleans my upper back was very very sore..hurt to squat with it but I manned up anyways.
lifts are as follows.


squat-
45X7 good warmup
95X5-wewt
145X5X3-could have done 5lbs more it felt like, but progress is progress!

bench
45X7-nice
95X5X1-heavier than I remember
125X5X3-so happy I hit this, now my bench is in line with my squats

deadlift
115X5X1- warmup, felt grreat!
155X5X7-was too easy, bumping it up another 20lbs next time..got to work on squeezing the back though

dips love love love doing dips
2x8-bw forgot about weight belt haha
1X10 w/ 5lb weight-easy, then it got jacked, next time I plan to do 2X10 with a 10lb weight

chins
1X10-good at these, place was too crowded though.

saw a bunch of people I knew, almost got annoying after a while..that ever happen to you?
diet is in check, about 3500 cals intake today. thanks for reading


----------



## EveryDayIsExactlyTheSame (Aug 29, 2009)

Damn this makes me envious. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Latteguy73 (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the 5x5's! IMO, that is the core of strength, mass, and cutting. I'm curious why you are only doing it for 2 weeks? Why not for 2 months instead?


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

10/28/09 Wednesday
School got cancelled because we got 2ft of snow, but a buddy had a weight room in his basement, so I used that..very nice workout out barefoot I like it

squat- forgot what I did on Mon so I kind of repeated the weight by mistake, knew it felt too light ah well.
45X10X1
95X7X1-gd
145X5X3- went deep right foot kind of hurt but its better today

press
45X10
67X7
83X5X30 the reason for the odd numbers is because the weights were in kg..but I did an impressive 8lb jump from last week.

cleans
111X5X1-good warmup
123X3X5- went great, doing 5 sets really helps out

was not able to do chinups, but I trained biceps for the first time and will continue to do so in future routines.
20X8
30X6
30X4
right arm was stronger than the left, could get 4 more reps out of it then the left one on the last set..also I saw viens I never knew existed in my arm..was a great workout

after ate a chicken breast on 4 slices bread with a lot of water and pb woot! love when schools cancelled... now to study for a chem test..booo
------
to answer laatteguy: I think I'm going to continue this for 3-4 months, until march/feb.

10/30/09 Friday
great workout today...ate a lot of food, but need more to grow!

glad my muscle memory is coming back and my lifts are staying good.

squat-
45X10-warmups
95X7-
135X5-felt good
155X5X3-went low and got it easy

bench
45X10
95X7
135X5X3-did great on these, felt like I could do more..but thats for next week ;-)

deadlift
135X7-good warmup
175X5X1- again too easy, bumping up another 20lbs next week..felt good though

dips
1x8-bw..nice warmup
took a weight belt out
20lbsX2X8-felt great, really felt the pump in my tris

chinups
did weighted chinups, felt it today..abs are sore and arms are quite sore as well..its great
7x1 with 5lb weight
5x1 with 5lb weight.

will continue with 5lb weight until I reach, 2 reps of 8.

had a chicken sangwhich and had an easy bike home.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

didn't eat much of anything on Monday and was on 5 hours of sleep, so I decided to skip that day..didn't hurt todays goals at all.

squat-
45X10
95X7-good warmup
135X5-
165X5X3-was harder because I skipped yesterday and didn't have the best diet for the past few days, but got it without much struggle.

press-lovin the progress on my press so much
45X10
65X7X1-good warmup, felt so easy
85X5X3- hit all of the lifts with relative ease..planning on doin 90lbs next time then I can put 25s on :-D

powerclean-missed my second rep at 125lbs, so I dropped 5lbs..but when I was done it felt too easy..will bump up to 130lbs next workout, cconfident I can handle it.
95X5X1-warmup
125X2-missed 2nd rep/wasn't as clean as I wanted it
120X3X5-felt too easy, but good form nonetheless

dips-should be off day ut i love doing dips too much, bumped up to a 25lb weight
1x8xbw-warmup
2x8 w/ 25lb weight..was perfect got all 8 reps both sets, will try 30lbs in 2 days

chinups-did 1x10xbw just to get back into it..haven't done them since friday.

overall good workout, can't wait until Thursday's though!!!


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ate two large little ceaser pizzas and 2 packets of top ramen yesterday in order to train for my eating contest at about 12:30pm, I didn't feel like moving or doing much of anything after that..but I had a fantastic workout today!! getting on MWF routine next week..missed a workout this week and am not too pleased on that.

Squat-
45X10-good warmup, went low
95X7X1-good form
135X5X1-felt heavy on first rep, but then all was good.
175X5X3-at first I was unsure, but after the 2nd rep I knew I would get all of it..could probably have done more..but it felt great either way!

Bench(was worried about this one)
45X10X1-warmup
95X7X1-form was spot on..and weight was surprisingly light
145X5X3-got all 5/5/5 was GREAT! so stoked that I got this, really worked on good form

deadlift
135X7X1-so easy, was excited for the work set
205X5X1- I was feeling strong and got 205 rather easy, only limiting factor was my forearm grip which I need to have caught up..going 2 plates next week woot!

dips (i like dips too much, its unhealthy haha)
was thinking of warming up with bw
2x8 w/ bw+30lb weight-felt great, got all reps..last one just barley..thats good
2x8xbw cooldown, wanted to know what it felt like w/o a weight.

chins
did 1x6, but my tri's were too tired as was my back so I'm going to save that for workout B days.

after I had a banana, 2 pbj sandwiches, and a liter of water. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## DSPFrat (Aug 2, 2009)

Setolac said:


> Is it possible to bulk up while doing cardio with an ectomorphic body? (Do you have an ectomorphic body?). I want to bulk up and stay lean at the same time.


 If you're bulking, cardio kinda defeats the purpose. You should stick to big compound lifts.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea just light cardio if any is good when bulking up.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

had a great workout yet again, I did some extra exercises before my power cleans because the space I do them in was taken, and still got all the reps I wanted.
I didn't have the best nutrition or sleep schedule the past two days, so I thought I would go down in weight..I didn't but the weight was harder to move...but I still got all the lifts I was going for so its all good!

squat-
45x10x1-warmup, went low
95x7x1-good
135x5x1-gd
185x3x5-was heavier than expected, bar speed was good though

press-
45x10x1-nice
65x7x1-easy
90x3x5-got all 5/5/5 but bar speed was slow on the last set..better sleep next time!!

powercleans(i did these last, worked out good)
125x5x3-decided to bump up only 5lbs from last week, got all easily..was tired from the other exercises though

abs
did weighted abs 5x12 with a 25lb plate, felt like I was doing it wrong..felt my legs and lower back getting worked more than my abs..oh well we will see tomorrow..this is what I did

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/press-sit-up
and at the top I did a plate twistx12
http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/plate-twist
it really worked my upper back and shoulders keeping the weight above my head for all those reps though..i liked it

chinups
did chins with a 5lb weight, was an improvement from last time by far!!
1x8 w/5lb weight
1x6 w/ 5lb weight

hopefully on Fri I can get 2x8!!
ate some chicken and a pbj sandwich, just had 2T or pb with a glass of milk..off to bed soon..stay strong and true to yourself.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

11/11/09(A)
Workout #8
cals=4420

warmed up biking to the rec center, stretched on the mat..went earlier than I normally do, about 1:30-2:30..wasn't crowded at all, I liked it a lot....my abs were still painfully sore, and man let me tell you you really do use abs in the squat, bench, deadlift..ouch! now onto the workout

squat-
45X10X1-good warmup
95X7X1-sweet!
135X7X1-did more than I planned, but it just felt so good!
195X3X5-got all fairly easy, bar speed was good..I was an idiot tho and didn't take a hint..their were 3 free squat racks and the one I'm at faces another one..so your doing face to face squats with another person if they are at the rack..well this cute girl comes up to the rack facing mine and starts doing 95lb squats and I've got 2 sets left on 195, she was clearly checkin out my ATG squats fo sho haha..shoulda said something tho..damn shyness


bench-
45X10X1-warmup was good
95X7X1-felt good, yea it did
135X3X1-dunno If I shoulda warmed up with this
155X3X1-got 3 reps and then it got stuck..I didn't take much rest from the 135 warmup so maybe that may have been it..but i'm pretty certain no more 10lbs jumps anymore :-(
150X3X5-got all 5/5/5, bar speed was slow on the last 2 reps on last 2 sets..but **** killer progress for less than a month right?

deadlift-was looking forward to this!!!
135X10X1-good warmup, squeezed my back
185X3X1-sweet!
225X5X1-what a great feeling, my forearm grip is barley hanging in there tho, but my back is strong!

dips-love these!!!
2x8 with 35lb weight-got it and got it goooood!!, worked tris/chest evenly.

pendlay rows-first time doing these, still getting form down but I've got it pretty well.
135X1-couldn't bring it to my abs..too heavy weight
115X3X5-good weight to get form, need to squeeze shoulder blades more though next time.

great workout today, it made me sweat way more than any other workout for some reason, can't wait to see whats sore tomorrow morning, hopefully those rows work out good...night guys, cals for today were about 4420 calories bulking up and away!


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

11/13/09 (B)
Workout #9

Good workout today had a great diet today that made up for my lackluster sleep the past two nights. The weights are getting harder, but I'm still getting all of them..and when I'm done I thought that that was easy haha.

Squat-progressing good, no great!
45X10X- warmup
95X7X1-sweet
135X5X1-felt good
185X3X1- was heavier than expected, but good
205X3x5-Got all 5/5/5, probably could have done 7 on the last rep more..form was perfect.

Press-getting tough, bar speed was very slow and form was so-so
45X10X1-good warmup
75X5X1-heavier than normal but good
95X3X5-got all 5/5/5, but I was struggling on every rep..time to go up another 5lbs? or 2.5lbs?

Power Clean-like them, but I cut up my shins wile going up..good thing I was wearing high socks.
130X5X3-got all with ease, form was spot on..doing two 45's next time 0.o now thats cool, I remember when I was stoked to get that on my bench and squat nevermind power clean!!

chins with weight-
1x8 w/ 5lb weight
1x7.5 w/ 5lb weigt
I think I'm gonna move up to 10lbs next week, it was close enough and I didn't have the greatest grip.

abs-killer ab workout, also your arms and upper back
3x12 with 35lb weight
never been this tired after a work set was seriously drained and sweating like crazy, my abs will be painfully sore yet again tomorrow.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Workout # 10*

11/16/09(A)
Workout # 10

Woke up late, didn't have a great sleep schedule the past 2 days but had decent nutrition to hit the gym..went later than normal which was a terrible idea, never doing that again.

squat-
45X10X1-good warmup, took 5 minutes to get a squat rack
95x7X1-good again
135X5X1- Felt great! wanted to do more.
185X3X1-heavy
215X3X5-very heavy, speed was slow..bump up to 225 then I think I'm done w/ 10lb jumps..form was decent

bench took 10 minutes to find a bench, and when I'm on it buncha people were circling me like hawks..really distracting.
45X10X1-warmup
95X7X1-felt good
135X3X1-semi-heavy
155X3X5-did alright, bar speed was slow 5/5/4..will try same weight on Friday..hopefully get 5/5/5

Deadlift-Forearm grip is holding me back, what should I do?
135X7X1-love it!
185X5X1-felt good
245X5X1-intense, back and legs can support the weight but my grip comes undone at the top lol..will increase by 10lbs next workout or 20lbs depends..

abs-bunch a people hounding asking when I was gonna be done again >.<
4x12 w/ 35lb plate-tough as monkeys!

dips-hard! but I did abs first b/c the dip belt was taken.
2x8 w/ 40lb weight-got 8/7 would have gotten 8/8 but I did abs before this sadly.

had a protein shake and 2 pbj sandwiches post-workout..overall an alright workout, I hit 2 PRs officially so I'm pleased.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

too tired today, not good nutrition or sleep schedule..school is takin its toll..working out tomorrow when I get some food in my fridge

plan to have a good workout


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

how much do you weigh and your height/


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

was 158lbs last month, 5' 10"

workouts over break
went to my friends house on fall break..worked out 2 times.

squat-did 215x3x5, then 220 on Friday..

press-95 5/5/3 will stay at 95 

powerclean 130lbs did good

deadlift 260, was hard

bench, did 155 5/5/5 barley got it though.

will do workout b tomorrow


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Workout# 13*

Decent workout considering I got 4 hours of sleep last night.

I am starting to slow down in my gains, not as determined as I should be, less sleep, eating less..but now I am back on track.

squat
45x10-felt great
95x7-good warmup
135x5-light as a feather..buddy commented on my good squat
185X3-felt lighter on my back
225X3X5-felt light on my back until I went down..need to work on form here, will stay at 225 for another day..also upper back is stressed right when I deload..odd feeling ive never had before.

press
45x10- good warmup
75x5- awesome
95X3X5- surprisingly light on my first set..but It got harder..increaseing 2.5lbs on monday.

powercleans-got stuck here 3/3/3/2/0
135x5x3- did 3 sets well, couldn't do anymore after the 4th set..will stay at this weight until I get it with ease..should be soon though!!

abs
weighted situps 3x12 w/35lb weight..harder on my arms then my abs..arms holding me back again grr!!

chinups
did 1 set of 10 and another of 6..dip belt was in use

overall a good workout, got good nutrition in, will get good sleep and nutrition in tonight and within the coming days and weeks.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Workout# 14*

Yeah I use whats listed in starting strength book rippetoes. I pull my shoulder back, slightly arch my back.. about a firsts height..bring the bar until it touches my shirt..not sure about tucking in arms..i just do what feels natural.

so lets get started!

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x5
185x3
225x3x5- was much harder than last time for some reason,..then I noticed, I was going ATG this time..last time I was going parallel...knees still buckling, will stick with it until I can do this weight easily.

bench(got it!!)
45x20-lol overkill
95x7-nice
135x3-felt good
160x3x5-got it all, barley..bar speed was incredibly slow on the last 2 reps of the last 2 sets..not sure If I should stick with 160 or move up

deads
135x7x1-yeaaaa buddy!
185x5x1-tried out different grips
270x5x1-this was brutal, and awesome

dips
2x8 w/ 35lb weight..backed off a few lbs, haven't done dips in a while..felt easy..will do 40lb weight on wed

abs
12x5 w/ 35lb plate..arms got killed, abs took it no problem..they aren't even sore today hmm? will do 45lbs on mon

Had a protein shake after and 2 sammaches, drank in moderation last night, worked on overcoming my approach anxiety..u guys got any tips? I did alright, met 3 ladies with my room mates help and crashed at their place haha..party theme was bros n hoes, what a fun time..tonight their is an ugly sweater Christmas party...stoked!

song of the day, from that show weeds..anyone else watch it?


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Workout# 15*

thanks brah!

Workout went very well today..hit all my goals except for the press which is still at 95

squat-
45x10
95x5
135x7
225x3x5-easier, bumping up 5lbs next time

press-
45x10
75x5
95x3x5-hard for some reason, but the last set was easy..doing 100lbs friday

powerclean
135x5x3-got them all felt great!

rows
115x3x5-got all of them easily right after I did cleans

chins
did a 10lb weight
got 8 then 6 reps, decent!..think I may try doing more sets, 2 doesn't seem to cut it.

abs
3x12 w/45lb plate..haha can't believe I got this, wasn't too bad either, arms took a beating, doing know if the abs did or not.

had a pbj and a protein shake after I was done..decent workout, I will sleep good tonight for sure.

song of the day


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Workout# 16*

Pretty pretty good workout, got god sleep and nutrition..but my bench just got stuck 

squat
45x10-warmup!
95x7-yea!
135x5-could do theses all day
185x3-woot!
230x3x5-hell yea, form is good!!!

bench(dun dun dun)
45x10-good
95x7-also good
135x5-fun!
165x3x5-****ed up.. got 3 reps of 165..got stuck..deloaded to 160..got 4 reps..stuck again!!!
went to 135 and did that 3x5..will increase to 145 mon and 155 next friday
dunno why this is but my bench is baaad

deadlifts(HARD!)
135x7x1-yea buddy
205x5-yea!
275x5x1-brutal, wouldn't of gotten it w/o those cardio bunnies

Dips
2x8 w/ 40lb weight..felt good, no great!

abs
4x12 with a 45lb weight..haha one of my friends said that does not look fun, I took it as a complement.

overall great workout, going to be sore tomorrow for sure.

song of the day


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Keep up the good work glad to see your still at it.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey thanks, get a lot of views but no comments ah well..too hungover to workout today, and I left my gym shorts at home and I was NOT going to bike back to my place just to get them. Will drink lightly tonight and workout tomorrow.

I'm hosting a potluck tomorrow so I get some delicious leftover food.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Workout# 17*

I partied kinda too hard haha, had a 4 day bender and just got back in the gym today..no adverse effects, I just didn't gain anything nor did I lose anything. now i'm trying to get a ride to the airport Friday with a pretty lady, think shes gonna flake but whatevs..onto ze workout.

squat-
45x10-warmups
95x7-got the good rack that faces the treadmills
135x5- lighter than air
185x3-felt good
230x3x5-heavy, but managable..kinda easy actually toward the end

bench-improved
45x10x1-yes
95x7-feels great doing this
115x5-good warmup weight, not too heavy nor light
145x3x5-happy I didn't get stuck, was just right I felt..regaining it back and hopefully bust through my previous platuea of 155/160

deadlift
135x7x1-sweet
185x5-im ****in cool
275x5- back can move it, grip comes undone even with the under over grip..ruh-roh

dips
2x8 w/ 40lb weight
got this fairly easy, can finally do it with a 45lb plate!

abs
4x12 with a 45lb plate..my shoulders, arms don't like this excersise..but i'm not sure if my abs will be sore tomorrow or not.

finished! had a protein shake and a pbj sandwhich, went back to studying for 3 more hours..at least I got to relieve some stress..less fun than other ways but w/e..maybe spring finals haha

song of the day


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm back home now..this town is lame and their are no parties..so looks like i'm going a month dry, no worries though..the free food is boss..pretty lady flaked, but I got a ride to the airport with 3 other pretty ladies..**** ya

don't have a membership at the local gym, so I'm just sneaking in at night..most of the kids don't give 2 ****s that work there.

squats-
45x10
135x7
185x5
225x3x5-got it all

press
45x10
75x5
95x3x5, bar speed slow..one more time on 95 then onto 100

clean
135x5x3-good job, doin 140 sat

pendaly rows
120x3x5-got them, good arm workout

pullups 2x5-back was dead, not able to do much.

tomorrow squats 230, bench 150, deadlift, dips 2x8 w/45lb, abs 5x12 w/45lb plate


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#19*

had a great workout earlier today, this new site chatroulette.com is really taking up a lot of my time haha

at home and eating everything in sight haha

squats
45x10-good
95x7
135x7
185x3-light as feather
225x3x5-got it with ease, but I have a habit to bend my knees in for some reason, gotta stop that

bench
45x12
95x10-woot
1453x5-got it easy, am doing 155 friday!

deadlift
135x7
225x3
275x1-grip came undone, crashed to the floor ruh-roh
265x5-grip was a little better, also was a tough lift for my lats :-D

dips
no dip belt here :-(
5x10 w/ bw..stamina went up tons, but I miss doing them weighted.

abs
12x3 with 45lb plate..tough!

overall doing well, just have to stop slacking and keep on eatiing a lot XD

song of the day


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#20*

great workout today, took my younger brother who got a year gym pass for christmas, hope he uses it..I'm putting him on the rippetoes program haha

squat-
45x7-good
95x7-fun
135x7-haha
185x3-light
230x3x5-decent, knees need to stop buckling in, otherwise great

press
45x7-warmup!
85x3-lighter warmup weight next time
100x3x5-got all bar speed was slow on the last 2 reps of last 2 sets

cleans
135-for some reason could not raise the bar
went to 125 and did 5x3 relatively easily

rows did not do, was pressed for time..gym was closing

abs
12x4 w/ 45lb weight

overall a success, I will be sore tomorrow..pumped for friday

brother did pretty good, don't go down as far on the squats as I would like but w/e..
he did
s-125x3x5 god form, just not low
press-45x3x5 i think, tried 55 but couldn't lift it
rows-set up with 95 and he did like 3, said his back hurt
abs-2x12 w/ 25lb weight, struggled with this..same weight and try to get 3 on friday.

song of the day


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#21*

Great workout today, getting back on a normal sleep schedule and actually being productive on my break..feels good..got contacts, am going tomorrow to return and get some new clothes, helpin my dad at some home improvement stuff..heading back to school in about 10 days or so.

squats-
45x10-warmup
95x7-feels good
135x7-better!
185x4-light as a feather haha
240x3x5-wow, these were pretty good..perfect weight and bar speed xD

bench-
45x12-warmups
95x7-woot!
150x3x5-first was toughest, last two I just beasted them out like it was nothing..really surprised myself haha

deadlifts
135x7-warmup
185x5-warmup again light
275x5-brutal, got all but with much rest and near grip undoneness..haha is that even a word?
dips
2x8 w/ bw..need to try and add weigh without a dip belt.

pullups 2x8-hard!

abs-
4x12 w/ 45lb weight felt easy.

helping brother out went well, he talks too much and always gravitates toward doing dicep curls  ah well, he did alright I guess with squats, bench was 75 and deadlift was 165?

song of the day





actual song is here haha


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#22*

pretty good workout

squat
45x10
95x7-good
135x7-fun!
185x3-good
245x3x5-nice! happy I got it!

press-trouble with this one
45x7-wrmup
65x5-should of warmued up with more weight
105x1-couldn't do it
95x1-warmup attempt
100x3x5-got 5/5/3 on it, not happy so much on this one..maybe more sleep next time?

clean
1140x5x3-got all, pretty good form I was pleased from last time

abs
4x12 w/45lb weight xD

forgot to do rows did chin ups 1x8

song of the day..probably favorite song of 2009


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#23*

pretty good one today I would say...it was a terrible Idea of me to eat a huge dinner RIGHT before I worked out..I will never ever do that again...felt like I had to puke most of the time

squat-
45x10-warmup
95x7-cool
135x7-yup
185x3-light
225x1-light haha
250x3x5 5/4/n.a

did 5 the first rep, 4 on the 2nd..got stuck and went down to 135.got a comment right after I failed which felt good haha.
135x20-jesus good lawd this was hard.

bench
45x15
95x7
135x3
155x3x5- 5/5/5 beasted it out, was a fast bar speed except on the last 2 reps of last 2 sets

deadlifts
135x7-stomach wasn't having it, the mechanichs or something said no, this is not happeing..so I had to stop :-(

abs and dips
did a superset of abs and bw dips, wasn't as hard as I expected
5x12 w/ 45lb weight abs with 5x8 bw dips, as soon as I was done with abs I would go to dips and back again..only break was for water

overall I will be sore tomorrow and will be going to bed early instead of the normal 4-5am haha

song of the day


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#24*

pretty good workout, I notice that the added altitude has made my lifts a bit harder. and I need to eat more. I weighted myself today and was 162lbs, a gain from the 150lb start in oct, but 13lbs short of my goal in 2 months. okay nuff chat onto workout.

nutrition
orange, beef jerky, 1 cup rice in am(yea I need to go food shopping)
2 taco bell 5 layer burritos(oh lawd I will pay for these later..read on!)
2pbj sandwhiches
protein shake
that was a baad diet for today, school started tho

squat-
45x10-warmuup
95x8-lol
135x7-feels good man
185x5-did 5, felt good
225x1-didn't want to do too much
240x3x5-got it 5/5/5

last set 3rd rep I ripped some nasty azz at the bottom, was nearly laughing too hard to finish the other 2 reps..ohh damn you tbell..cheap but so pricey

press-i is dissapoint, but w/e
45x10
80x5
95x3x5 5/5/4

didn't get that last rep, got halfway up and it stopped, will redo 95 untill I get 5/5/5..been kinda stuck around there for a while.

powercleans dammit!!
135x5x3-got them, was fun! 140lbs next time!

rows
115x3x5-got all with ease, like doing these, think they will help out my other lifts and fill out my arms

abs
4x12 w/ 45lb weight..much easier than the other day, thats cuz the incline was different...i'm gonna leave it at "2" from now on.

chins again! 
1x8 bw
1x5 bw-kinda superset.

pretty good workout, love the rec center at college, so much better than back home xD

song of the day lololol


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#25*

good workout today, very tired now and have 8am classes tomorrow..diet was high in calories, very high. had 2 western bacon cheeseburgers and panda, yum at least 2500 cals there squat- 45x10 95x7 135x7 185x5 2453x5-5/5/5 thank the cardio bunny gods! bench 45x20 95x7 135x3 160x3x5-5/5/5 bar speed good, pr on this without cheating deadlifts(revisited) 135x7 205x5 265x5-this was the first time in a while that deadlifts were in range of my grip, hope to keep it that way dips 2x8 w/ 50lb weight-got a comment from my friend, he can only do bw and he benches way more than me!! abs 5x12 w/ 45lb weight, was harder than I thought it would be..going to a 50 or 55lb barbell next chins 1x8 bw 1x5 bw great wrokout prd on everything I wanted to today, now for some sleep song of the day cuz I say so


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#26*

great workout today, did the bare minimum cuz I was pressed for time, someone wanted to meet me for lunch..got it done in 37 minutes, the workout.

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7-easy
185x5-cake
250x3x5- had to work hard for this one, the extra days rest made it harder fo sho 5/5/5 decent speed on all.

press-
45x10
75x7-nice
95x3x5-breezed it out the first 2 sets, third was harder but good bar speed 5/5/5..moving up to 100lbs Friday.

powercleans
140x3x5-did it a bit different this time, felt the pump in arms, traps were swelled up in mirror..got all within reach.

didn't do any other supplementary work abs/pullups/chins..was in a hurry.

what I did do is what I read about, attempt to do more weight than you can handle and you muscles will sort of get a feel for it..I tried that with [email protected], could only bring it up to my thighs but well see if that helps them out...I plan to do the same with the [email protected] when I near it more..I bet a friend I could do that by march 15th 1rm.

okay that was my wonderful way to start the week a squat and powerclean PR.

also my good friend had a house party Fri. night and a representative from monster liked it so he gets free cases of monster if they take pictures of ppl drinking them..pretty cool huh? Also 10 ppl blacked out including me that night...we think someone was messing with the drinks.

2nd night was fun, went to another good friends of mine house party..baked a pecan pie for the house cuz I had no pitch LOL..arrived late about 12:30am when everyone was wasted, was funny how friendly everyone was saying hello to you..normally It would be just a 'whats up?'..never been sober when everyone else was drunk off their ***..overall a fun *** weekend, can't wait until the next one...just need to get myself talking to some people instead of hanging around the same group of friends, ya dig?

song of the day(inspirational huh?)


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#28*

ate a crap ton of food haha, drunk munchies lol..also i'm terrible at bp, but people still want to be my partner..flip cup all the way for me..ah well, tonight should be fun...just cleaned up my pad..way better, just a few more things an it'l be the prefect man cave haha

great workout, was at night..odd ppl at night, don't like it as much as the daytime lol

squats-
45x10
115x7
135x7-lol i know
185x5-whoow
260x3x5-this was hard, form wasn't the best but I got it...dunno if it was the bad sleep I got or what.*PR*

press
45x50
75x5-good
85x1-warms
100x3x5-wow, got these pretty good, not too hard at all ya!!!

cleans-
145x5x3-felt a little bit heavier but It was good either way *PR*

rows
120x3x5-got all of them with decent form

abs
3x12 w/ 50lb barbell..felt good, someone moved the decline all the way to the other side of the gym, got some odd looks carrying it across the gym ah well, phuckem. I *PR*

and thats all she wrote, time to breakdance


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#29*

well what a good workout this was, I took about 1/2 a week off due to me trying to get into a few more classes and such..now I'm at 18 credits..chemistry, physics, genetics, rangeland management and professional communication..phew what a workload..need to go shopping again, ran outta milk..srs

5 minute brisk walk
5 minute stretch

squat-
45x10
95x7-ya!
135x7
185x5-feels good
225x3x5-felt soo light, I wanted to do a 'reset' because at 255-260 my form was shoddy, knees were buckling in too much..my groin is definitely a weak link cuz the bar goes sooo slow when I keep knees in place..can't squat as much but I was eventually gonna get injured..should be back where I was next week though xD

bench-
45x12
95x7-easy
135x5-yea buddy
170x3x5-wow, so stoked that I got this 5/5/5 on everything..spotted someone that did 225x7..had them spot me on the last set, gotta say that really amped me up and got the final set xD *PR*

deadlift-
135x7
185x5
225x3
285x5-this was intense, grip was slipping so I switched it around a few times..felt great*PR*

dips
2x8-60lbs beneath me..got some wtf stares, was cool..was the hardest set I have ever done though.gotta eat moar!*PR*

weighted chins
1x6 w/ 10lb weight
1x4 w/ 10lb weight
1x2 w/ 10lb weight
wasn't too pleased on these, maybe I need more rest..then again I haven't done them in a week..the pump was unreal tho!!!

Done w/ workout
had a pbj sandwhich with a buddy, and another one when walking to the library..

song of the day(this came out yesterday, this is my favorite track)




edit: not sure on cals..4 eggs, tomato, red pepper, onion=300 cals? 3pbj sandwiches=1290..2 taco bell 5 layer burritos-1008..1/2 packet pasta w/ 2tb olive oil=1000 cals
3598..not bad, need milk though..that would of put it over the top..or some oats..ah well shopping tomorrow


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

skipped a few days, but that's alright got back into It alright...

stretch

squats
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
225x3x5-easy as pie, just wanted to ease into it.

press
45x10
85x4
100x3x5-first set was hard, 2nd set I blasted through it, 3rd set was a mix of the first lol

power cleans
145x5x3-got all of these pretty easily as well.

dips w/ 45lb weight
1x12
1x9
wanted to get back into these so I can do 65 on Wed

forgot to do rows, but w/e song of the day is pretty hilarious


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#31*

Sweet workout, got wayy too high last night and got 12+ hours of sleep and missed 4 classes...damn! diet is somewhat lacking for the past few days, but not by much.

squat-favorite spot taken  ah well.
45x10-warmup
95x7-stretch that groin
135x7-tried exploding upward
185x5-was fun..got this no problem
235x3x5-near perfect, didn't cheat and buckle knees in at all.

bench-failed, but still happy
45x12
95x7-no problem
135x5-yee haw
172.5x3x5-didn't get all of the reps 5/5/4..BUT I had it in me just idk messed up somehow..I'm gonna count it..also kinda odd doing bench with 2.5 more on one side haha/
*PR*

deadlift
135x7
185x5
225x3-wow these felt surprisingly easy
295x1x5-lol, these were awesome..really worked my back..grip nearly slipped again but I caught it..think I can do 3 plates by next Friday guys?*PR*

dips-srsly WTF?!
tried w/ 65lbs..got 2 reps
tried w/ 60lbs..got 2 reps
maybe cuz I did these a few days ago or I didn't wait enough after dead lifts, the gym was closing soon..will try with 60lbs on Monday and hope I don't have to deload.

chins-yea buddy!
1x8 w/ 10lb weight
1x5 w/ 10lb weight
1x4 w/ 10lb weight
insane pump, couldn't put my backpack on after I was done changing lol..think I might go to 15lbs until I get 16 reps.*PR*

All in all I'm pleased even though I messed up bench and dips somewhat, just went to a crew meeting and they have practices at 6AM on Monday and Wednesdays..oh ****!

song of the day, enjoyed this on my cold bike ride home
?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

sleep really is important my friends...got a terrible nights sleep and I felt it in the gym.

Squat-
45x10
95x7
135x10-
185x5
245x3x5-felt great deal heavier, form wasn't on par

press
45x10
85x3
105x3x5-glad I got this, really glad actually..form wasn't good though..gonna repeat with this weight until it becomes good then go up another 5lbs.*pr*

powercleans
150x5x3-these were equally hard, form wasn't the best starting out, but It got better*pr*

abs
3x12 w/ 50lb weight-fun stuff..just as they were closing at 11:30pm

drank 1/8 gallon of milk, biked my *** to my friends house party and they had 4 kegs ready for my drinking..fun stuff as always..on the bike ride home I saw about 5 cops lulz, proceeded to fall asleep to zoolander alone..feels bad man

song of the day


----------



## bem (Feb 12, 2010)

HEy far310, new kid on the block. I would suggest checking out tmuscle.com they have great articles about training, (and a good search function) I haven't read your whole log, but Rippetoes is not good for gaining mass, i.e. "bodybuilding". Also, i see you had pbj postworkout- not the greatest idea. Within half hour postworkout-hi carb, fast protein. within hour after that-slow carb, slow protein. the fat in peanut butter hurts absorbption, and not enough protein.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#33*

My goals have sorta changed to being strong instead of being bigger..I'll do a hypertrophy routine over the summer..and yea I though that, don't eat pbj after anymore...I just try to get the cals in during the day.

Solid workout I'd say..got a good nights sleep finally and some food in me.

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
250x3x5-awesome, good form, went deep..was easier than expected.

bench-lulz were had
45x15
95x7
135x5
175x3x5 5/5/3..oh noes! Missed it on the last one..need a spotter, I was benching it up, my left side is stronger than my right for some reason and it went sideways and hit the rack..once that happened my balance was off and got stuck...luckily two people saw and they rushed over like I called 911, lulz I was just gonna roll it off my chest..glad they helped though...not sure what to do, try 175 next time or deload it?

deadlift
135x7-strong!
185x5
225x3-like a breeze
305x1x5-wow, this was brutal..but not as much as 295 was..I took a break between reps but got all of them! *pr*

dips
2x8 w/ 60lbs..was great, just right!

chins w/ 10lb weight
1x8
1x6
1x4
got a bit better at these, but they are still HARD!..got a nice pump though*pr*

overall i'm happy with my workout...even if I did take a long break, which I'm not sotked about.

song of the day, just makes me wanna dance no matter where I am!


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

workout recap..you need your sleep..had a test earlier today and would up staying up till 4:30am studying for it..woke up at 7:30am and got to class just in time at 9:00am.

workout
squat-

45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
225x3
255x3x5-wasn't too bad, but they were harder than they should have been

press
45x15
85x5
105x3x5-got all of these, was pretty difficult

cleans
150x5x3 5/5/2/3/2 just was out of gas on these.

entire workout I was just exhausted even before I stepped in, didn't feel amped up or excited like I usually do, each set was a drag..bad workout fellas...I'll make up for it Monday.

song of the day, this is where all current hip-hop beats come from..pretty cool history lesson huh?


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I know, I'm a dumb ***, went to my classes and then worked out after them at 5pm..just got finished 2 hrs later...this was my worst decision ever I was like







during the entire workout.

got there, crowded as fcuk, had to wait to stretch, wait for a squat rack

squats-
45x10
95x7
135x7-loaded 185 on and went to get a drink, put my student ID down on the floor in the rack..got back, ppl unloaded it and were doing rack pulls








got another one 
185x5
225x3
255x3x5-hard ****, need to eat moar!!!

bench
45x10
95x7
135x5
175x3x5- got 5/5/ went to get a drink, when I get back some girl was benching with the bar









deadlift
135x7-was not happy, just wanted to get out of this hellish place

dips
2x8 w/ 55lb..

chins
1x9
1x2 w/ 10lb weight

workout sucked balls, but at least I'll be tired tonight and be able to get to sleep, and I actually kind of feel good now thanks to those endorphins..going to a pizza buffet tonight so i'm going to commit carbicide ala bruno

this is such a drrrty drop, can't stop listening to it


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#36*

Pretty good day/weekend so far, buddy had his birthday party last night which was fun. Irish car bombs 2 kegs and 2 bottles all gone..some *****y girl got put in her place by my two future roomies and I played 8 rounds of beer pong..today I went to a friends house to help clip some buds and ended up working out and playing racket ball for an hour..fun game

squats-
45x15
95x7
135x7
185x5
225x1
260x3x5 5/5/5 pretty hard, leaned forward too much

press
45x10
85x5
110x3x5 5/5/4, pretty good I'd say, repeat on wed and clear it..its getting heavier lol

power cleans
150x5x3 5/5/5 Did work on these, was waaay easier than last week.

rows
125x3x5-these were a great deal easier than before xD

abs
3x12 w/ 50lb barbell..felt good, 4 sets on wed.
song of the day




not sure if I should party tonight or take it easy


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

hell yea mother ****er, hit it hard and pr'd like mad today.

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
225x1
265x3x5 5/5/5 yea!, first set was hard..other two were much better
*Pr*

bench(took a while to find a bench)
45x10
95x7
135x3
175x3x5 5/5/5 this was hard, but I'm glad I got it..really glad actually
*Pr*

deadlift
135x7
185x7
225x3
310x5-brutal! shins got bloodied up a bit and my grip almost gave out on the last rep but I locked it out in time before it did.xD
*Pr*

dips
2x8 w/ 65lbs-my tri's hated me
*Pr*

chins
1x8 w/ 15lbs
1x4 w/ 15lbs
1x3 w/ 15lbs
and so did my bi's
*Pr*

song of the day from the best series of all time! Metal gear. been playing this for the past few days..anyone got a ps3 add me.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

*workout#38*

alright workout today, not as awesome as Monday's..room mate finished my milk..I was pissed...didn't get as many cals in..couldn't fall asleep until 4am..regaining normal sleep/workout routine on Friday..I'm sure I'll do much better then.

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
225x3
265x3x5-these were really hard almost failed a few times..might be time for a deload soon

press-
45x10
65x5
85x3
110x3x5-got all this time 5/5/5..wasn't pleased with form..gonna redo weights on Mon*PR*

cleans
155x1-could only get 1 rep up for some reason..odd
150x5x3-revisited last weeks weight

forgot to do rows

abs 50lb barbell was taken, used 45lb plate
5x12 w/ 45lb plate

song of the day, I thought It was pretty sweet.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

today is just awesome, was up studying for a quiz in rangeland management and a genetics exam till 3..woke up 7:30am refreshed as a beaver..killed it on both and killed it in the gym.

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7x2
185x5
225x3x5-worked on good form here, 3hrs of sleep was going to get me in [email protected] lulz

bench
45x10
95x7
135x5
175x3x5 5/5/5 form was great, didn't fall apart like last time I was cheating hardcorexD

deadlift
135x7
185x5
225x4
275x1
315x5x1-holy **** so happy I got this..was a long time coming..three plates! got all of them with great form as well!*PR*

dips
2x8 w/ 65lbs-yeah got it, tad easier than last time..went deeper, more ROM

chins
1x8 w/ 15lbs
1x4 w/ 15lbs
1x3 w/ 15lbs
then I did bw chinsx4 until my grip couldn't hold me any longer lol, I slipped off and felt awesome for the rest of the day.

superhero party tonight, i've got my batman costume haha, will post pics

song of the day, gets interesting at 1:45


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

well I woke up 40 minutes earlier than needed, so I went back to sleep so I could dream..but then woke up again too late ..missed practice, will go wed though..its later at 5:30pm.

workout was awesome

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
245x3x5-feels good man

press-
45x10
65x5
85x5
110x3x5-brought the weight down to my clavicles, great form.moderate difficulty 5/5/5

cleans
155x5x3-stoked that I got this, its more technique than anything..on the 4th and 5th rep when I was unsure I just thought..come on kb and them want you to do this! srs
*PR*

rows
130x3x5-felt good to do these, nice back pump
*PR*

abs
4x12- w/ 50lb weight..finally wasn't taken this time
*PR*

song of the day= people under the stairs-San Francisco Knights..dopppe


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

pretty good workout considering the amount of sleep I had. Woke up at 4:30am made breakfast, biked 3 miles for the meeting spot for crew..was on-time which meant late..decided to go mountain biking before class instead.

biked up in the foothills and saw the sunrise









also saw the reservoir where we would normally row iced over...lol dunno what I was doing really haha.









lost my ID somewhere along the way, so I need to get a new one of that :/ but overall a kickass morning/day so far.








its somewhere there lol

squats-
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
225x3x5-lol

bench-
45x10
95x7
135x5
180x3x5- 5/5/5..struggled the last 2 reps pretty hardcore I guess, someone rushed over to spot me..I didn't need them  people were eyed me as I re-racked the weights.felt good man.

deads
135x7
205x5
225x3
275x1
315x5 tried to get it but could only get 4..grip kept slipping as I tried the last reps. :/

dips
2x8 w/ 70lbs got 8 the first time, 2nd time could only get 2..reset to 65 me thinks.

chins
1x6 
1x3
1x3
1x2
1x1
all w/ 20lb weight, was tough..wanted to suprise my system on wed..then try again mon..lets see if it works

and thats been my day so far..physics then chem and 3 meetings and i'm done. gonna be tired tonight xD


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

decent workout today, was at a buddies house...we went shopping and made a deep dish pizza..it was 5.3lbs total..2lbs dough, 1lb meatballs, 1lbb spicy sausage, 1lb cheese, 1 large onion and some sauce..mmmm

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x5
185x3x7

press
45x10
95x4
115x3x5 5/5/4, surprised I got this far

cleans
155x5x3

rows
135x3x5-PR, was easier with the proper grip

did the px90 ab workout with my friend...was tough...also went to his place for spring break...gonna have some fun, will post pics. xD


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bar is finished, can't wait to see it in action later this year/next year. I'm a sophomore this year. Had a good break, rec center was closed but I'm watching my buddies dog for a few days and he's got a workout room at his house.

cool dog!









squats
135x7
135x10
135x20- I did it for the lulz
185x3x5-FUN!

bench-
95x7
35lb dumbellsx15-too easy, was the heaviest available.
135x7
135x10
155x3x7-was awesome!!!!!! went for volume

deadlifts
155x20-forearms were ON FIRE!

chins
2x5 bw

da bar


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

First workout after spring break, new wing on the rec opened..its SICK! Huge rock climbing wall, a bouldering area, open entryway, group classrooms for yoga, biking etc, new weight room, pool and spa re-opened..can't wait to see it this fall 100% complete.

squats-
45c10
95x7
135x7
185x5
225x3x5-pretty good, tougher after taking a break from the heavier weights. 5/5/5

press-
45x10
65x8
85x5
95x3
115x3x5- 5/5/5 woot woot, got it wasn't easy though..gonna repeat 1x for form
*PR*

cleans
155x5x3- couldn't get it last time, but this time it was cake xD
*PR*

rows
135x3x5-fun!
*PR*

abs
3x12 w/ 50lb weight-was tough but it'll get easier Friday

song of the day, had this stuck in my head the past few days.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

good day today, wasn't lazy, went to all my classes dressed up real classy like. worked out at 12 and again at 5:30..more on that later.

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
235x3x5-got them all, felt good going all the way down while other people were 1/4 squatting.

bench
45x13
95x7
135x5
155x3
175x3x5-got all of them fairly easy, ripped some nasty tbell azz and had to walk away after sets lulz

deadlifts
135x7
185x7
225x5
275x3
295x5-wasn't too bad, just right I would say..two other people were pulling 4 plates though..first time I saw that in the gym.

dips
2x8 w/ 65lbs..someone told me how to wear the dip belt 'better' much better, less swinging.

chins-wtf no chinup bar, only those angled pullup bars and such I used one palms facing my face while up..not the same as good ol' chins though :-C
1x7
1x6
1x4
w/ 20lb weight.

was tired, had some lunch, went to classes.

5:30-went on a 7 mile run at a 7:50 mile pace, finished in 55 minutes, first time I ran since october..my calves are dead sore..and my quads are feeling sore as well...feels good man, don't have class till 12 tomorrow..sleeping in for the win!

song of the day, good morning/wakeup song..k gotta watch some entourage now!


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

got **** for sleep and running took ALOT out of me..gonna only run on non-weight training days from now on.

squats
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x5
245x5-ouch, no!
225x3x5-even this was a struggle

press
45x10
65x7
85x5
95x3
115x3x5 5/5/3..hmmmm

cleans
135x3x5- 5/5/5..calves were killing me

rows
140x3x5-yayyyyyy!!!!!*PR*

done, went on a 3 mile run today around campus...tomorrow is a rest day..THANK GOD!!!

start back up on Sunday.
song of the day, this bring back memories for anyone else? haha


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

decent workout, stressed about 2 exams later this week..chemistry and genetics.

squat-
45x10
95x7
135x7
185x7
225x5
235x3x5-whoomp there it is!

bench
45x10
95x7
135x5
155x5
180x3x5-this was the redeeming quality of this workout. whoomp there it is!

deads
135x7
185x7
225x5
275x3
315x2-grip fail!
305x1- grip fail! wtf!!!! whoomp there it is!

dips
2x8 w/ 65lbs was harder than last time..???? whoomp there it is!

chins
1x4
1x3
1x2 w/ 25lb weight whoomp there it is!

song..gotta study now!! running tomorrow!!


----------



## FoggyMirror (Oct 23, 2010)

What program are you on?


----------

